# Wings falling toward the side ,hunched back,head downwards.



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

*(Video Uploaded)Wings falling toward the side ,hunched back,head downwards.*

Hi everyone, 
Hope you all are doing good with your birds.I have a fantail female that has wings falling toward the side ,hunched back,head downwards and calcium deficiency.She is eating and drinking properly.She is also producing chicks.
Any idea what might be wrong with her ? I can't upload pics because I can't connect my phone to pc 

Thank You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcDXQ...ature=youtu.be


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Post pictures, it can fairly me a lot of things


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*First, I would separate her and not allow her to have any more babies for now (once the babies are weaned) the stress will definitely make the health issue worse.

Is she getting ready to lay another clutch of eggs?

She will need to be kept out of drafts of air, kept warm, observed and hand fed if she is not eating or not eating well. 

What do her poops look like? *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you treated her for canker?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

jafacanyan :- Check out the link below.
skyeking :- she is on eggs now....poops are green and dry...

charis:- no , I haven't treated her for canker...should I ? 

This behaviour is goin on for a very long time now but I have not treated her because she is eating and drinking properly and also producing chicks when I allow the pair to breed.But this behaviour is not normal and that is why I am posting here.Check out the link please.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcDXQEfQLCc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you giving her calcium? Does she ever have the opportunity to be in the sun? This means direct feather to sun exposure not filtered by glass .
Please swab eggs with fake ones so she can rest.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Has she ever been treated for worms, coccidia or dusted for mits and luce?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Yess , I am giving her calcium...Yess she does get sun.I have also given her dummy eggs so that can rest.But the question is what exactly is her problem ??She has been dewormed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Has she ever been treated for worms, coccidia or dusted for mits and luce?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

My pigeon assumed that position (wings falling on both sides, and hunched position) when she took ill with sour crop. She died soon.
I don't think yours has sour crop as you say she is eating and drinking well, but I am feeling she is certainly weak. And maybe in a more severe stage of weakness. 
I am sorry I can't help with the diagnosis. I pray that your bird gets well soon. 
You can check her mouth for canker. Also, to be on the safe side, it is best to treat for 10 days for canker. Metronidazole is one drug you can use.
You say her poops are 'dry'. Is she getting enough water? Was there any changes in her diet, or any new pigeon inside her cage, or any such change she might be stressed about?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kunju...you can't tell by looking in a pigeon's mouth if it has canker or not. The pigeon may have the internal form of the infection which can't be seen.

Nazmul...how much do you feed your pigeons? Do they have food always available?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Charis :-I feed my pigeons twice.The mix I feed has ten ingredients.I change water twice daily.I also provide grit with crushed egg shells.I treat her for worms regularly ( after every 4-5 months ) and she has been treated for mites and lice but I have not treated her for coccidia ? Should I treat her for coccidia ? Is this a sign of coccidiosis ?

Kunju:-Yess she is getting enough water.I change water twice daily.No I didn't change her diet and no news pigeons is in the cage .Keep praying ....


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Also it just entered my mind that you might be receiving heavy monsoons there, so it would be a good idea to bring her in and keep her warm. Whatever her underlying problem,it can get worsened if she is cold or stressed. 
Thanks Charis for pointing out about the canker. Yes it could be internal, so you can treat her to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

kunju said:


> Also it just entered my mind that you might be receiving heavy monsoons there, so it would be a good idea to bring her in and keep her warm. Whatever her underlying problem,it can get worsened if she is cold or stressed.
> Thanks Charis for pointing out about the canker. Yes it could be internal, so you can treat her to be on the safe side.


Thank you for the advice....pls do post more if you get to know more about this matter.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

? ??? ???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Does she EVER have access to direct sunlight.... that occurred to me when I looked at the video and saw her living conditions. Calcium does not absorb properly without sunlight and it is necessary for all living creatures no matter what. It is important for over all well being.

She (as well as your other birds) should have daily exposure to sunlight or whenever possible. 

Also, she needs to stop breeding and be completely out of any stressful situation while she is ill.

PLEASE provide pictures of all your birds and their living conditions.

*


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Part of the cage where I keep her gets sunlight for around 2 hours in the morning...Is that enough ?? I have decided to separate her from her mate but for how long should I keep her separated ???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She (as does all birds) needs to be able to freely be in an outdoor aviary and get direct sun and be able to bath and spend quality time in the sunlight. The fresh air is extremely important also. They should have plenty of room and be able to fly and come inside to their nest boxes when they feel like it. Keeping her in a small cage like that should only be required when the bird is sick and needs to be observed, but the bird should be brought indoors in that case. All birds should be able to fly freely 24/7 within confines of coop/loft and aviary. 

Please post pictures of all your birds living conditions. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do you worm them with?
And yes, she should be brought in and kept warm, and separated from the others.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I worm them with moxidectin...Can I do the heat treatment by keeping her in direct sunlight for 2 hours everyday ???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't a heat treatment. It isn't for 2 hours. It is for keeping the bird warm while he recovers. A sick bird cannot maintain body heat well. And keeping him in direct sunlight is not a good idea, as he could over heat, if not able to get out of the sun. He needs to be kept warm.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *She (as does all birds) needs to be able to freely be in an outdoor aviary and get direct sun and be able to bath and spend quality time in the sunlight. The fresh air is extremely important also. They should have plenty of room and be able to fly and come inside to their nest boxes when they feel like it. Keeping her in a small cage like that should only be required when the bird is sick and needs to be observed, but the bird should be brought indoors in that case. All birds should be able to fly freely 24/7 within confines of coop/loft and aviary.
> 
> Please post pictures of all your birds living conditions. *


Totally agree.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

OK...Any idea on what exactly is wrong with her and what disease is she suffering from ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> Part of the cage where I keep her gets sunlight for around 2 hours in the morning...Is that enough ?? I have decided to separate her from her mate but for how long should I keep her separated ???


Yes, that 's good for the sunshine.
As to your question of what is wrong with her, we have no way of being certain, from here. Can you have the droppings checked? Without knowing, I would treat for canker, for 7 days, and with a wide spectrum antibiotic like Enrofloxyn, for 10 days. But seeing a vet, or at least a dropping check would be better to know for sure. I would keep her separate to check her droppings and such, and if not eating enough would hand feed.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I will separate her soon , observe her droppings , keep her warm and come back...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why have you not separated her already? What are you waiting for? Her to die?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually she will lay eggs within a week or so .I will give the eggs to a foster pair , separate her and give her dummy eggs to sit on..Is it a bad idea ???


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope you are giving her extra calcium. I think it is best not to let her sit on eggs - real or dummy.
You need to isolate her immediately, and observe things like - 
Is she walking about, or standing in one spot hunched over? Is she eating and drinking well? How do her droppings look like?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> Actually she will lay eggs within a week or so .I will give the eggs to a foster pair , separate her and give her dummy eggs to sit on..Is it a bad idea ???



So you are saying that you haven't separated her because you wanted to get eggs from her?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Your post on 6th aug. says she is sitting on eggs. Since now she is going to lay within a week, I feel it could be too much egg-laying causing the weakness.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I have separated her...I will observe her and keep you all updated ...Thank you for the replies


----------

